# Kenponet



## GTMerk (Sep 8, 2013)

Did Kenponet finally disappear? I've been trying to log on and it looks like the domain name expired. Does anyone else here visit that site? thx


----------



## Takai (Sep 8, 2013)

Haven't visited there in years. I can't get it to come up either. A Whois check gets you some host information you could email the contact and find out.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 8, 2013)

Their domain name expired.

Their forums are still accessible at http://www.network54.com/Forum/160433/


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 10, 2013)

I reported this to the site owner last week on September 3rd and he replied "it's all being taken care of."


----------

